

Dear Google, make me a Phone - ivoras
http://ivoras.net/blog/tree/2014/May-dear-google-make-me-a-phone.html

======
jacquesm
Why ask google if Nokia already sells it to you for $50 or so? It's called the
C3-01.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_C3_Touch_and_Type](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_C3_Touch_and_Type)

It's just about indestructible (believe me, I've tried) and it lasts for many
days on one charge, it is so power conservative that I tend to forget to
charge it only to find that it is still half full when I finally remember to
look at how it is doing.

It's _not_ a smartphone, it does not run android or iOS but then again, you
did not specify that.

